#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Onze installatie

## lorenz_LVO

Hallo,

na een tijdje op dit forum rond gekeken te hebben toch maar eens besloten onze installatie er ook op te zetten.
We hebben nog geen naam dus suggesties zijn welkom.

Graag zouden we enkele tips krijgen! of leuke commentaar! 
(goede of slechte als het maar opbouwende commentaar is)


op een feestje (laag plafond)


Afrokdoek zijn we ook al gaan halen dus dat komt normaal nog inorde.


Warboel van kabels maar was omdat er geswitcht werd tussen PC-dj (synq) en de Cdspelers



2swicht blokken in de achterste flc daarnaast flc met martinfreekie + flc met showtec scanmaster 2


geluid 
set 1: 2x 12” Top skytec+ 2x 18” skytec Bass boxen + versterker (lichte set) 600W RMS 
(word ni veel gebruikt, staat op mijn kamer)
set 2: 2x 12” Top Berhinger + 2x 18” Berhinger Bass + QSC USA900 (zware set) 1200W RMS 
Alto S-12 kanalen mixer 
Sony Cd speler 

Licht 
verschillende afmetingen Truss (0,5m, 1m en 2m) 13,5m in totaal 
2x clubscan showtec 
2x dj robo scans van aztek 
4x Led par 56 
2x strobo 150W 
1x DMX strobo 800W 
2x groene laser 40mW 
1x 4dubbele groen en rode laser 320mW 
verschillende moonflowers 
data moon, exercet, white moonflower, colord moonflower 
2x statief voor de truss met wind-up 
2x statief met T-bar voor licht effecten 
2x rookmachine 700W met afstandsbediening 
En nodige verlengkabels 

Licht bediening 
2x 10kanalen switch blok 
Martin Freekie voor scans, lasers, strobo, (DMX) 
Showtec scanmaster 2 MKII

PS: de Pioneer set is niet van ons. Zelf draaien wij niet.

mvg,
Lorenz en Yannick

----------


## jaksev

wat un kabels:P haha

Zo ben ik ook begonnen, dat is helemaal niet erg. Maar als je zorgt dat je het plug and play hebt zul je zien dat je het sneller hebt opgebouwd en het er veel netter uit ziet.

Of als je daar geen budget voor hebt, een zwart doekje pakken den kabels netjes afplakken.

ik heb een complete disco met geluid en licht(8par 64) binnen een kwartier staan.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> wat un kabels:P haha
> 
> Zo ben ik ook begonnen, dat is helemaal niet erg. Maar als je zorgt dat je het plug and play hebt zul je zien dat je het sneller hebt opgebouwd en het er veel netter uit ziet.
> 
> Of als je daar geen budget voor hebt, een zwart doekje pakken den kabels netjes afplakken.
> 
> ik heb een complete disco met geluid en licht(8par 64) binnen een kwartier staan.



ja idd, maar dan moet diene zijne laptop er nog bij en als de ene dj overneemt heeft diene ineens da nodig, dan is de tafel te laag. (Daarmee lagen die deksels van flc daar)

----------


## daveyb

Lijkt het nu links lager staat dan rechts? Of is de foto scheef genomen
gr Davey

----------


## Whitefarmer

Het dak loopt schuin op, ik moest ook even goed kijken waarom de truss niet tot boven tegen het plafond was.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Lijkt het nu links lager staat dan rechts? Of is de foto scheef genomen
> gr Davey



 Zoals hier boven gezegd het plafond loopt schuin.

mvg, Lorenz

----------


## BJD

Probeer de spullen wat meer bij elkaar in de kistjes te krijgen, zodat je sneller op en afbouwt. Verder: hoe ziet die truss precies vast aan de statieven? Met een stuk touw?

----------


## hardstyle

Hetzelfde als de vorige post, en met connectorpaneeltjes werken (heb zo snel niet kunnen zien of jullie dat hebben)

----------


## NesCio01

Je kunt er idd voor kiezen om 
je mengtafel netjes in te bouwen in een
flightcase met aan de bovenzijde een
connectorplaatje waar externen hun hardware
(lappie/McBook,tafel) op in kunnen prikken.

Je overige gear op multiconnectoren (LK)...... 

Meer serieuze feedback?
Stap als je het geld ervoor hebt af van je DAP-speakers
en stap over op een speakersysteem dat wel klinkt.

Ook je publiek hoort dit echt wel hoor en zullen ook
veel positiever worden over jouw geluidskwaliteit.

 grtz

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Je kunt er idd voor kiezen om 
> je mengtafel netjes in te bouwen in een
> flightcase met aan de bovenzijde een
> connectorplaatje waar externen hun hardware
> (lappie/McBook,tafel) op in kunnen prikken.
> 
> Je overige gear op multiconnectoren (LK)...... 
> 
> Meer serieuze feedback?
> ...



Het zijn Behringer-speakers of bedoelde je gewoon dat ze ong. de zelfde klasse als DAP hebben?

En met sivian bedoelt u dan om deze speakers in die kasten in te bouwen?
of de boxen van sivian zelf? Heb er zelf nog nooit van gehoord

mvg, 
Lorenz

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Probeer de spullen wat meer bij elkaar in de kistjes te krijgen, zodat je sneller op en afbouwt. Verder: hoe ziet die truss precies vast aan de statieven? Met een stuk touw?



het zit allemaal in verschillende kistjes omdat het van ons twee is. De een heeft dit de ander heeft dat. Als het dan appart mee moet. 
En ja die truss zit vast met spanriemen  :Embarrassment: 
maar is juist dat hij niet uit de beugels zou kunnen waar normaal zo'n pin door zit.

----------


## NesCio01

> Het zijn Behringer-speakers of bedoelde je gewoon dat ze ong. de zelfde klasse als DAP hebben?
> mvg, 
> Lorenz



idd. Ik denk dat de meer serieuze luisteraar erg snel moe
zal zijn van het luisteren.
Als je daar ooit eens op investeert en overstapt op een merk
(en daar schreef ik Sivian) dat kwaliteit levert uit haar speakers,
dan maak je daar je publiek erg blij mee.

Natuurlijk kost je dat heel wat zo'n investering, maar je weet
wel dat je daardoor juist je klanten aan je bindt.......
omdat jij juist die kwaliteit levert, die anderen net niet hebben.

Wil je t verschil ooit eens horen? Bel Sivian gerust!

grtz

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Vindt het al een knappe set wat jullie kunnen leveren ! Over een naam goed nadenken want het moet vooral goed blijven naklinken bij de klanten, ook over een logo eveneens denken! 

Vindt het al zeker leuk uitzien ! 
Keep up the good work ! 

En ik zal het topic blijven volgen!

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Vindt het al een knappe set wat jullie kunnen leveren ! Over een naam goed nadenken want het moet vooral goed blijven naklinken bij de klanten, ook over een logo eveneens denken! 
> 
> Vindt het al zeker leuk uitzien ! 
> Keep up the good work ! 
> 
> En ik zal het topic blijven volgen!



Dank u,

Jullie hebben ook een zeer mooie set, achter die subjes van db was ik ook aan het kijken. Zijn ze hun geld waard?

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> idd. Ik denk dat de meer serieuze luisteraar erg snel moe
> zal zijn van het luisteren.
> Als je daar ooit eens op investeert en overstapt op een merk
> (en daar schreef ik Sivian) dat kwaliteit levert uit haar speakers,
> dan maak je daar je publiek erg blij mee.
> 
> Natuurlijk kost je dat heel wat zo'n investering, maar je weet
> wel dat je daardoor juist je klanten aan je bindt.......
> omdat jij juist die kwaliteit levert, die anderen net niet hebben.
> ...



 Wij zijn helaas van Belgie, over Sivian is wel niet veel te vinden.
Foto's? Want de beschrijving van het uiterlijk zit toch al goed. Want zo boxen met tapijt bekleed is toch alleen maar goed voor vuil te worden.
Het zijn wel vermogen slikkers. Ze hebben grote vermogens nodig om niet zo hoge db waarden te halen of zie ik dit verkeerd?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Dank u,
> 
> Jullie hebben ook een zeer mooie set, achter die subjes van db was ik ook aan het kijken. Zijn ze hun geld waard?



Dankje
Die subs zijn hun geld meer dan waard, wat een power wat eruit komt! 
Heb er eveneens ook kisten voor gekocht...

----------


## NesCio01

> Wij zijn helaas van Belgie, over Sivian is wel niet veel te vinden.
> Foto's? Want de beschrijving van het uiterlijk zit toch al goed. Want zo boxen met tapijt bekleed is toch alleen maar goed voor vuil te worden.
> Het zijn wel vermogen slikkers. Ze hebben grote vermogens nodig om niet zo hoge db waarden te halen of zie ik dit verkeerd?




98dB bij 1w/1mtr vind ik toch zeer respectabel.
Ik vond dit bij de 15" PA-series. Deze speakers zijn
iig niet in stof uitgevoerd. Voor nadere info kun je het best zelf hen contacteren.

grtz 
en sterkte met het vinden van een pakkende naam.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> 98dB bij 1w/1mtr vind ik toch zeer respectabel.
> Ik vond dit bij de 15" PA-series. Deze speakers zijn
> iig niet in stof uitgevoerd. Voor nadere info kun je het best zelf hen contacteren.
> 
> grtz 
> en sterkte met het vinden van een pakkende naam.



Maar als ik nu kijk naar Hk audio powerworks(de budget serie)


HK Audio RS 122 Powerworks features: 
[LIST][*]1x 12"[*]300w progr. / 8 Ohm[*]90° x 45° horn[*]70 - 18 kHz[*]101 dB 1W/1m[/LIST]Valt daar dan eigelijk niet mee te vergelijken?

Of als ik nu naar JBL kijk de JRX serie.
JRX-115


*Specifications* 
[LIST][*]Frequency Range (-10 dB): 38 Hz - 16 kHz[*]Frequency Response (±3 dB): 50 Hz - 12.5 kHz[*]Sensitivity (1w/1m): 98 dB SPL[*]Nominal Impedance: 8 ohms[*]* Power Capacity: 250 watts[*]* Peak Power Capacity: 1000 watts[*]Recommended Amplifier Power: 250 watts to 500 watts into 8 ohms[*]Maximum SPL: 128 dB[*]Nominal Dispersion: 90º x 50º[*]Crossover Frequency: 1.6 kHz[/LIST]mvg,
Lorenz

----------


## djsandman

> Maar als ik nu kijk naar Hk audio powerworks(de budget serie)
> 
> 
> 
> HK Audio RS 122 Powerworks features: 
> [LIST][*]1x 12"[*]300w progr. / 8 Ohm[*]90° x 45° horn[*]70 - 18 kHz[*]101 dB 1W/1m[/LIST]Valt daar dan eigelijk niet mee te vergelijken?
> 
> Of als ik nu naar JBL kijk de JRX serie.
> JRX-115
> ...



Lorenz,

Het belgische merk komt mij ook niet bekend voor. Naar die dB's zou ik niet teveel kijken. Specs kunnen heel veel zeggen maar toch ook weer niet, want wat is realiteit? Het is niet alleen de speaker die bepaalt hoeveel geluid je produceert, beter nog dat doen de versterker icm de juiste instellingen van je processor.

Zet even op een rijtje wat je wensen zijn:
Hoever kijk je vooruit, wat moet de geluidsset je bieden? En waar ligt je budget/klasse.
Ik heb zelf HK audio en ben hier zeer tevreden over. Er is op dit forum genoeg informatie te vinden over alle merken die jij je maar kunt bedenken.
Je bent welkom voor advies.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

*die dB's doen echt wel goed hun werk hoor* , en ik heb er zelf 2 heb ze al een jaar en half en ze voldoen ZEKER weten aan de specs die er gegeven zijn  :Wink:  
En als je vindt dat ze nog niet naar behoren klinken kan je nog altijd een driverackje ertussen steken.

----------


## dj-wojcik

hij bedoelde Db'S als van deebeetjes en niet db technologies. hij heeft daar wel een punt, de meeste fabricanten van c tot z merken willen nog wel eens wat meer vermogen en db-tjes op geven dan wat de producten werkelijk leveren :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Oké sorry voor mijn verkeerde opvatting, en ja het is inderdaad zo dat er heel wat bedrijven specs verheerlijken zoals je zegt !

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Lorenz,
> 
> Het belgische merk komt mij ook niet bekend voor. Naar die dB's zou ik niet teveel kijken. Specs kunnen heel veel zeggen maar toch ook weer niet, want wat is realiteit? Het is niet alleen de speaker die bepaalt hoeveel geluid je produceert, beter nog dat doen de versterker icm de juiste instellingen van je processor.
> 
> Zet even op een rijtje wat je wensen zijn:
> Hoever kijk je vooruit, wat moet de geluidsset je bieden? En waar ligt je budget/klasse.
> Ik heb zelf HK audio en ben hier zeer tevreden over. Er is op dit forum genoeg informatie te vinden over alle merken die jij je maar kunt bedenken.
> Je bent welkom voor advies.



En hoe zit het met de Powerworks serie?

En weet niet over hier iets over mag gezegd word ivm dat het misschien concurrentie is van J&H. (anders mag de admin het verwijderen)
De Fame series van Musicstore is dit zelfde als behringer en Dap kwalteit?

heb eens achter twee setjes gekeken.

set 1) 2x dB Technologies SUB 05 
The compact active subwoofer SUB05 is equipped with a high efficiency 15"Woofer and is driven by an integrated 400W/RMS Class-H Amplifier with dB Technologies' innovative MT-Amp-Design.  

The Bandpass construction provides a powerful bass-reproduction with an impressive 129 dB SPL peak and a frequency response from 30-150 Hz. The integrated active crossover @ 100Hz can be used in stereo- or mono-mode which matches perfectly with the compact active speakers of the Basic- and Opera-Series. The wooden housing is made of 19mm Multilayer wood and is finished with a rugged black finish and is equipped with two handles and a pole holder. The light weight of 27kg offers easy handling.  

+ 2x dB Technologies Basic 200 features:  
[LIST][*]12" dB Technologies woofer[*]1" dB Technologies HF driver[*]multifunctionele behuizing incl. statiefflens[*]RMS vermogen: 120+40 watt[*]muziekvermogen: 240+80 watt[*]bi-amp eindtrap met 320 watt[*]max. SPL: 118 d[*]frequentie response: 65-18.000 KHz[*]spreiding: 90°x60°[*]afmetingen: 400 x 600 x 345 mm[*]gewicht: 14,5 kg[/LIST]set 2) 2x HK Audio PREMIUM PR:O 12
[LIST][*]belastbaarheid RMS: 400 W program: 800 W, 8ohm[*]frequentie response +/- 3dB: 68 Hz - 19 kHz[*]frequentie response -10 dB: 60 Hz - 19 kHz[*]luidspreker: 1x 12", HF driver: 1"[*]max. SPL: 128 dB(SPL)[*]aansluitingen: 2x speakon[*]statief flens: HK Audio DuoTilt, hoeken 7,5° en 15°[*]rigging points: 3x M8 schroefdraad[*]afmetingen (BxHxD): 39 x 57 x 36cm[*]gewicht 18,2 kg[/LIST]+ 2x HK Audio PREMIUM PR:O 18S 
[LIST][*]belastbaarheid: 500W RMS, 1000W program[*]impedantie: 4 Ohm[*]frequentie response +/- 3dB: 48Hz - 150Hz (interne wedge)[*]frequentie response -10 dB: 38Hz - 150Hz (interne wedge)[*]luidspreker: 1x 18"[*]sensitiviteit: 104 dB[*]max. SPL: 129 dB[*]crossover frequentie: 50 Hz/12 db octave[*]aansluitingen: 2x speakon[*]statiefflens: HK Audio DuoTilt, hellingshoek: 7,5° en 15°[*]afmetingen (BxHxD): 530 x 610 x 640 mm[*]gewicht: 41,6 kg[/LIST]+ Nodige versterker

Budget? moet gemaakt worden naar gelang we nodig hebben. kwaliteit en met uitbreidingsmogelijkheden dus bv 2tops met 2subs dat 2 tops met 4subs kunnen worden.

mvg, Lorenz

----------


## Whitefarmer

Die HK pro18s heeft een 4 ohm speaker, dus als je er een subje bij wilt zetten ga je naar 2 ohm!

Tevens heeft die een ingebouwde x-over welke je dan moet 'omzeilen' (geen drama, maar ter info!)

Op zich was ik aardig tevreden over de hk 18s, maar tot 2 keer toe de speaker al om zeep geholpen (te zware versterker, te hard willen gaan  (lees clippen!! :Embarrassment: )).

Daarom op zoek naar een vervangende 8 ohm speaker voor dit kastje.

De x-overs heb ik er al uitgehaald omdat ik ze toch aktief filter.

Als topjes gebruikte ik RCF art 300 (en soms EV zx5 als die rcfjes niet beschikbaar waren)

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Die HK pro18s heeft een 4 ohm speaker, dus als je er een subje bij wilt zetten ga je naar 2 ohm!
> 
> Tevens heeft die een ingebouwde x-over welke je dan moet 'omzeilen' (geen drama, maar ter info!)
> 
> Op zich was ik aardig tevreden over de hk 18s, maar tot 2 keer toe de speaker al om zeep geholpen (te zware versterker, te hard willen gaan (lees clippen!!)).
> 
> Daarom op zoek naar een vervangende 8 ohm speaker voor dit kastje.
> 
> De x-overs heb ik er al uitgehaald omdat ik ze toch aktief filter.
> ...



En tot hoeveel personen gebruikt je deze set? (goed stevige muziek)

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Amaai, weer lang niet meer hier geweest dus wel een paar foto's er bij gekomen.

BBQ familiefeest


(links ligt nog een laptop op de boxen en rechts een beamer maar die waren voor in de tent)
En tentje was iets te laag.


Verrassings feestje in een restaurant waar niet te veel tafels mochten verzet worden. De Dj zijn rommeltje xd


Ook nog een paar opbouwen gedaan voor een bedrijf 
Dit moest het worden. (tekening wysiwyg)




Dit werd het in werkelijkheid



opbouw en testen van het licht 
Avolite heeft het nog begeven de avond er voor  :Frown:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ziet er al beter uit vind ik dan de vorige foto's!
 Fijn dat je de draad in het topic weer op neemt , dacht dat het al uitgestorven was ! 
Maar op de 3de foto zie ik truss rechtop staan , zonder baseplate?  , let hier mee op , zo'n trussje ligt sneller omver dan je denkt ! 

Ben ook benieuwd naar foto's voor dat bedrijf !  :Wink:

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Vervolg foto's









Tijdens de avond (uitendelijk met PC sturing)












Aftermovie
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...=2578428981110

Ik weet niet of iedereen het filmpje kan zien is normaal een openbaar profiel waar het op staat. Anders laat iets weten.

http://www.facebook.com/handsupcrew?ref=ts

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Ziet er al beter uit vind ik dan de vorige foto's!
> Fijn dat je de draad in het topic weer op neemt , dacht dat het al uitgestorven was ! 
> Maar op de 3de foto zie ik truss rechtop staan , zonder baseplate? , let hier mee op , zo'n trussje ligt sneller omver dan je denkt ! 
> 
> Ben ook benieuwd naar foto's voor dat bedrijf !



Bedankt voor de reactie =)

Heb de foto's toegevoegd xD

Baseplate ga ik laten maken vind het wel een leuk effect truss recht op zetten. 
Maar stond daar in een hoek waar niemand moest zijn buiten de Dj.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Ook misschien intressant voor sommigen

licht:

8 scan's jb winner
3 atomic 3000 (stonden half)
16 pinspots
16 ledpar 36 (voor in de trussen)
8 ledpar 56 (aan de ballustrade)
2 movingheads showtec phantom 250
2 par56 DJ uitlichten
2 beamers
Hazer
veel truss

Geluid:

2x 2Kw Sound projects
2x Alto 400W monitors

Dj;
2x cdj 2000
2x Technics sl1210
1x cdj 1000
1x djm800

----------


## DMiXed

Ziet er goed uit, filmpje ook! Erg veel wapperwapper flikkerflikker, maar dat hoort natuurlijk bij de muziek!
Die parretjes, zijn dat 'gewone' par36 met 30watt lampjes erin? Komt een flinke bak licht uit!

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Ziet er goed uit, filmpje ook! Erg veel wapperwapper flikkerflikker, maar dat hoort natuurlijk bij de muziek!
> Die parretjes, zijn dat 'gewone' par36 met 30watt lampjes erin? Komt een flinke bak licht uit!



Zijn idd de 'gewone' par36 met 30watt lampjes in schenen wel tot vanachter in de zaal, stond er ook van verbaasd.

----------


## Rolandino

Zijn het geen LED pinspots ?

Vindt er wel heel erg wit voor halogeen.

Welke Alto monitoren gebruik je ?

de 15PS5ha of de 12inchers ?

----------


## DMiXed

> Zijn idd de 'gewone' par36 met 30watt lampjes in schenen wel tot vanachter in de zaal, stond er ook van verbaasd.



Dan ga ik daar ook maar eens wat mee klooien, heb er hier nog 6 liggen in een hoekje :Wink:  ziet er wel gaaf uit! hopen dat er net zoveel licht uitkomt als de jouwe(: Niet verwacht in ieder geval!

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Zijn het geen LED pinspots ?
> 
> Vindt er wel heel erg wit voor halogeen.
> 
> Welke Alto monitoren gebruik je ?
> 
> de 15PS5ha of de 12inchers ?



Het zijn zeker geen LED pinspots, de normale 30W pinspot 
Kan wel liggen aan de foto dat ze zo wit zijn.

Op 0:47 in de aftermovie ziet ge de pinspotjes ook goed.

(Welke alto's weet ik juist niet. 
Ik dacht altijd dat het 12inchers waren maar ze zien er allesinds uit als 15PS5ha dus 15inch)

Ben dan toch maar eens gaan kijken het zijn dus de PS4ha's xD

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Nog ergens een foto gevonden van een feestje tijdje geleden


Geluid:
behringer 18"bass en 12" top
QSC USA900 versterker
skytec luidsprekerke als monitor met versterker

DJ:
cdj200
djm2000

licht:
4x ledpar 56
2x clubscan
2x 40mw Laser
1x 800W Botex strobo
Rookmachien
5,5m truss op statieven
4x 2m (rechtopstaand verspreid in de tent met par30 in)
waren trouwens vast gestript aan de tent constructie konden niet omvallen 







Speelgoed mogen lenen van een kameraad xD




en ook nog een nieuwe aanwinst

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Dees weekend nog eens mee gaan helpen.
xmos fuif bij ons in de buurt.

Om 9u toen het begon stond er al volk!

om 10u al goed veel volk.







Hier voor alle foto's :http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...9969653&type=1

licht:

8 scan's jb winner
1 atomic 3000 (stond half)
6 pinspots
6 ledpar 36 (voor in de trussen)
8 ledpar 56 
2 par56 DJ uitlichten

Rookmachien
20m F34 (2x 10m Zaal)
6m F33 (achter DJ)

Geluid:

2x 2Kw Sound projects
2x Yamaha monitors

Dj;
2x Technics sl1210
3x cdj 1000
1x djm800

----------


## MacGyverboer

Lekker die statiefjes zo in het publiek.
Had ik toch anders gedaan, met bijvoorbeeld 90 graden hoekje - truss - baseplates

----------


## laserguy

Met een dranghek rond dan: anders ligt de helft van de zaal zijn tenen open van tegen de baseplate te schoppen. Statiefje zomaar los in het publiek vind ik qua veiligheid ook echt niet kunnen!

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Heeft een basis van Ong 2m diameter eer je die omgooit ben je al goed bezig. 
Maar ik vind dat je gelijk hebt en normaal werd er door de organisatie voorzien van 2tafels rond te zetten. 
Maar daar hadden ze dan schrikt dat ze daar ging opstaan en dan aan de belichting konden of van afvallen en .... 

En ook de truss op het podium hield het aan elkaar.

mvg,
Lorenz

----------


## vasco

Men kan anders heel goed zijn nek breken over de poten op deze manier, schaar mij daarom achter de andere met statief in publiek not done.

----------


## ajdeboer

Bij een 'zittende' voorstelling op locatie kan ik me voorstellen dat je fronttrussje midden in het publiek staat, daar heb ik dan ook niet zoveel problemen mee.
Maar als je een 'staande' voorstelling/show/gig hebt en te maken hebt met dansende en feestende mensen, kun je het gewoon niet maken dat je VMB'tjes in het publiek staan. In het donker ga je al snel op je bek met dat soort poten...

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Er zijn geen gewonden gevallen. Maar begrijp jullie bezorgdheid
.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

hier al een kleine previeuw van mijn 18de verjaardags feestje van morgen. (zonder liften in de zaal xd haha)

----------


## mrVazil

is dat in kinrooi? xD

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> is dat in kinrooi? xD



Nee, in Glabbeek (belgie) bij een lasbedrijf in de werkplaats.

Lorenz.

----------


## stainz

Vraagje: 
Waarom heb je op het rechteruiteinde van de truss voor deze aanslagtechniek en dit aanslagmateriaal gekozen (is dit een standaard rondstrop of is dit materiaal met staal in de binnenkant?)

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Vraagje: 
> Waarom heb je op het rechteruiteinde van de truss voor deze aanslagtechniek en dit aanslagmateriaal gekozen (is dit een standaard rondstrop of is dit materiaal met staal in de binnenkant?)



Heel precies kan u geen antwoord geven. De baas van het bedrijf (dat lasconstructies maakt) heeft deze opgehangen ik had gevraagde voor een rondstrop onderdoor en dan binnendoor te halen en en dan aan een andere lus te maken. Maar hij vond het niet nodig het was alleen maar voor de constructie stabiel te hangen de hele constructie hangt eigelijk aan de 2 takels die verbonden zijn aan de cirkel. Dit is zonder staal aan de binnenkant, maar zij hebben daar wel al zwaardere lasten opgetild met die lussen.
Ik hoop dat ik een beetje op uw vraag heb kunnen antwoorden. Anders lees ik het wel.

Mvg, Lorenz

----------


## Hitvision

Als ik mij niet vergis zie ik een maximale last aan de balk van 1000kg. Met een veiligheidsfactor van 10 houd ik dus 100 kg over. Die heb je dus als makkelijk overschreden. Nu is het een besloten feestje mag ik aannemen en zul je de 1000kg niet gaan halen maar waar ligt de aansprakelijkheid als het toch mis gaat? Nu hangt hij wel aan 4 punten en 3 balken maar zoals je zelf al aangaf worden de 2 andere balken alleen ter stabilisatie gebruikt. Nu geloof ik echt wel dat dit blijft zitten hoor maar wat als.... ligt altijd op de loer.

----------


## pjadskop productions

> Als ik mij niet vergis zie ik een maximale last aan de balk van 1000kg. Met een veiligheidsfactor van 10 houd ik dus 100 kg over



ik denk dat je je wel vergist, want in jou berekening zou er helemaal geen veiligheidsfactor zitten in de industriële kraan die er hangt om zware laste te takelen en verplaatsen, Hier zit al sowieso een veiligheidsfactor 5 in, dus zou het nog 500kg zijn en daar komt hij niet aan.

----------


## stainz

@lorenz

Het gaat niet zozeer om het feit dat de rondstrop het gewicht niet kan hebben, alleen als het goed warm wordt (extreem geval; brand) dan heb je wel mensen onder je constructie lopen. Als de rondstrop verbrand of alleen al wegsmelt dan kan dit dus betekenen dat je dit bevestigingspunt kwijt bent. Al is het maar om te stabiliseren; hij maakt dan alsnog een zwieper waardoor je dynamische krachten krijgt die vervelend kunnen uitpakken.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Dat die balken het niet zouden kunnen dragen moet ik héél hard in twijfel trekken. Het bedrijf werkt met inoxconstructies die wel iets meer wegen dan da alu truss die er aan hing.
Maar wat u over de lussen zei en brand ja dat is heel goed mogelijk. Maar bij brand vlugt toch iedereen naar buiten en dit zijn toch wel extreme voor beelden dat is net zo als op grote festivallen wat als er een fabrieksfout zit in de elektrische takels en deze gaat niet in veiligheid en valt. Zo zullen er altijd gevaren blijven. Maar dat deze constructie naar beneden zou komen denk ik niet. Van de rondstroppen met staal in ben ik dan wel overtuigd dat ze bij brand veel beter zijn en in het algemeen veel sterker. En over die dynamische krachten ben ik het volledig eens.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Hier nog enkele foto's van mijn verjaardags feest.

----------


## stainz

> Maar bij brand vlugt toch iedereen naar buiten en dit zijn toch wel extreme voor beelden



En dan heb je nog de brandweer die naar binnen moet.. Dat is de reden dat het complete hijssysteem brandveilig dient te zijn wat het in dit geval niet is. Dat de kans op brand klein is ben ik absoluut met je eens; maar brand alleen is al erg genoeg! Zorg dus dat andere mogelijke gevolgen ten gevolge van jou constructie onmogelijk zijn.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

helemaal mee eens! Er waren ook wel steels aanwezig maar de lussen leek ons handiger.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Nog enkele foto's (gsm)

----------


## renevanh

Best handig dat er met koeienletters op die balken staat hoeveel ze mogen hebben...
Zouden ze overal moeten doen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hitvision

> ik denk dat je je wel vergist, want in jou berekening zou er helemaal geen veiligheidsfactor zitten in de industriële kraan die er hangt om zware laste te takelen en verplaatsen, Hier zit al sowieso een veiligheidsfactor 5 in, dus zou het nog 500kg zijn en daar komt hij niet aan.



Hmm.. idd. Niet aan gedacht.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Best handig dat er met koeienletters op die balken staat hoeveel ze mogen hebben...
> Zouden ze overal moeten doen



Is dit niet verplicht? allee da denk ik dan xD deze balken worden wel gekeurd dat ik weet. Hebben ook een veiligheids factor. En zijn over laatst getest door een firma ofzoiets. Maar meer kan ik er ook niet over zeggen. Buiten dat ik weet dat er ook al eens heel snel 3ton heeft aan gehangen en dat er toen ook ni veel is gebeurt maar dat is dan ook door de baas gezegd wat ik dan ook niet goed keur!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Vraagje: 
> Waarom heb je op het rechteruiteinde van de truss voor deze aanslagtechniek en dit aanslagmateriaal gekozen (is dit een standaard rondstrop of is dit materiaal met staal in de binnenkant?)



Dat maakt in principe riggingtechnisch niet uit. Als het een soft-steel is met een WLL van 1 ton kun je daar hetzelfde mee als een 'normale' steel met dezelfde WLL. Die soft-steels zijn alleen een stuk flexibeler, dat is ook één van de redenen waarom ze zijn uitgevonden en op de markt zijn gezet.  :Wink: 

Die WLL moet natuurlijk wel op het hijsmiddel staan aangegeven, net zoals je hijsmiddelen vlamvertragend moeten zijn. Maar dat lijkt me verder wel duidelijk.

Volgende keer wel die balk eerst omwikkelen met wat jute, zodat de scherpe randen van je stalen balk niet je steels kunnen beschadigen.

----------


## stainz

@Stoney
Hij was wel soft, maar het steel ontbrak zeg maar nogal (ik heb het over de rondstrop)

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Hier zijn we weer eens. Heb er eigelijk niet zoveel aan mee gewerkt omdat ik met examens zat maar vind het toch wel de moeite om te posten.

Opbouw:



Timelapse: 




ps: alles stond nog niet. en er was genoeg tijd zoals te zien. xD

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Fotograaf 1
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...9969653&type=1

Fotograaf 2
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...2863143&type=1

Licht:
8x The winner 2 (matrix 4x2)
6x Phantom 250 spot
1x Atomic 3000
18x Pinspot 30W (matrix 6x3)
16x Ledpar 56
1x Set Octostripes
2x 4Par 64 (front)
truss, hazer, doek, etc.

Geluid:
3x CDJ 1000
1x DJM 800
2x Technics sl1210
2x Yamaha monitor's
2x 4kw Soundprojects set

----------


## DMiXed

Setje ziet er gaaf uit, zo zie je dat je met vrij beperkte middelen (eigenlijk is het allemaal budget spul, niet?) toch een gave show neer kan zetten! Ga zo door(:

----------


## lorenz_LVO

> Setje ziet er gaaf uit, zo zie je dat je met vrij beperkte middelen (eigenlijk is het allemaal budget spul, niet?) toch een gave show neer kan zetten! Ga zo door(:



Idd, het zijn miss maar scanners van JBsytem maar eigelijk voor wat ze kosten en wat er uit komt en wat je er mee kan doen dik in orde. 
En wat simpele pinspotjes maar gemoet er genoeg hebben om iets vet mee te maken. 
Merci voor de reactie  :Smile:

----------

